# Milking device?



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone know what this is called?










It looks pretty handy! Anyone use something like this? What do you think?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Its called a Maddigan's milker, but what it actually is the pump part off of a drench gun with a big syringe on the other end. The only problem with it is that since the syringe does not actually pulsate like the inflation on a milking machine if may cause damage to the teats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought one and used it...I do not reccommend this at all! My poor Angel with the tiny teats was the reason I got it, I used it once, never again....her teats turned purple inside the tube....I have adapted to milking her bt hand though...the suction on that thing is torture.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hmm. saw this on craigslist this morning http://anchorage.craigslist.org/grd/1315049944.html i guess the inventor lives in palmer...about 5 min from wasilla.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Pat carries these...

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/MeatGoatMania/April09/meatgoatmaniaa3.html


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I had considered getting one of those, but I don't want to damage my girls' teats. :scratch:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

from an old thread ...



> keren said:
> 
> 
> > goathappy said:
> ...


----------



## dfsumner (Aug 9, 2009)

I know and its been discussed before that a human breast pump will and can not run a regular milking machine, but how about these suction milkers. If you used a collection container something like the ones that are inline before the drench gun. A suction pump from a human breast pump, not the little ones, but like the ones used in hospitals. I believe the pump pulsates. Looks like you could just connect the syringe and hose to the collection container, and the container to the pump. Think this would work. The pumps can be bought on ebay. I don't have any goats yet, or I would try it out.

Daniel


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Keren, if you are going to need the use of a hand milker...please go with one that has pusating suction. The suction without the pulse would be like you putting the end of an idustrial strength vacuum cleaner hose on your inner upper arm, the skin is tender and you will get a hickey from the blood it would draw to the surface....my doe's pretty pink teats turned dark purple from the suction, thank goodness it did not cause longterm damage.


I did use a human breast pump with her, the hand kind with the bottle attached at the bottom, works great on shaved udders and even though I stripped her by hand, that type od suction was much gentler on her udder and teats.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

dfsumner said:


> I know and its been discussed before that a human breast pump will and can not run a regular milking machine, but how about these suction milkers. If you used a collection container something like the ones that are inline before the drench gun. A suction pump from a human breast pump, not the little ones, but like the ones used in hospitals. I believe the pump pulsates. Looks like you could just connect the syringe and hose to the collection container, and the container to the pump. Think this would work. The pumps can be bought on ebay. I don't have any goats yet, or I would try it out.
> 
> Daniel


you want the cup on the goats teat to pulsate, not necessarily the pump. imagine a kids mouth or a hand milking the doe - squeeze, relax, squeeze, relax. so the object you place on the does teat needs to do the same


----------

